# Brindle B. Bunny....9/1/2003 - 1/28/2013



## JimD (Jan 30, 2013)

She's gone. :bawl:
Almost 10 years together.
I had her since she was a baby.....my baby-gurl
It was a very heartbreaking experience to have my beloved pet and friend die in my arms. 
I will miss her forever.
See you at the Bridge, Baby-gurl. Daddy loves you.

:missyou


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness. So sorry for your loss and what a long happy life she had. Losing them is never easy...but if she went in your arms for her that's a good way to leave this place 

Binky free lil Brindle B Bunny...


----------



## HEM (Jan 30, 2013)

We are so sorry for your loss
Hopefully the 10 years of great memories will help you through this
Binky free lil' girl


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry. We know she's at peace, but still it breaks our heart.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 31, 2013)

We're so sorry to hear of your loss. It never get's any easier. Binky free little girl, your loved and missed.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 31, 2013)

Binky free little one :rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 1, 2013)

Jim i'm so sorry.

My heart aches for the pain you are going through.

I'm sure she knew you were there helping her over to the Rainbow Bridge.

Big Hugs

Susan


----------



## JimD (Feb 2, 2013)

thanks everyone.

it's been very hard....i miss her so.


----------



## Deliciosa (Feb 2, 2013)

Jim, you gave Brindle ten years of unconditional love - what every bunny deserves! I'm so sorry for your loss, and I hope time will make the pain of her absence easier to deal with.
Binky free, little Brindle B. :rainbow:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry, Jim - just seeing this now 
She couldn't have asked for a more caring bunny-dad than you :hug: - glad you had so many wonderful years together
urplepansy: Brindle urplepansy:


----------



## PaGal (Apr 3, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss!

Binky Free Little Girl...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry Jim. 10 Years together was a very long time.

RIP sweet little girl, wait for your daddy at the bridge.


----------

